# KNX/Dahli an S7, wie habt Ihr das gelöst?



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir gerade ein paar Dinge für meinen Neubau zusammen,
und bin irgendwie bei KNX gelandet, möchte diese aber gerne in der Step7 Welt benutzen.

Folgende Optionen habe ich schon gefunden:

1. Profinet zu KNX Gateway http://www.mbs-ugw.de/#die-neue-gateway-familie
2. Wago mit KNX Klemme
3. Beckhoff mit KNX Klemme
4. Helmholz KNX Anschaltung für S7 300

Ich würde das ganze gerne mit einer 1500er CPU machen, könnte an die aber ja die Helmholz per IM Anschaltung dranhängen.

Wie habt Ihr das gelöst?
Was ist hier die günstigste Lösung?

Mfg Markus


----------



## vollmi (7 Oktober 2015)

Für DALI habe ich jetzt schon einige male die NFT Dali Gateway eingesetzt.
http://www.nft-systeme.de/index.php/de/produkte/s7-dali-gateway-ethernet

Für Ethernet und Seriell. (Ethernet ist günstiger da man nicht noch zusätzliche CPs braucht) Das funktioniert recht gut. Allerdings sind die beschriebenen Bibliotheken keine Bibliotheken sondern eher so mindergute Beispielprogramme, sozusagen im Stil: "so könnte man in etwa vorgehen".

Aber ansonsten einfach und funktionell.

mfG René


----------



## tnt369 (7 Oktober 2015)

Im KNX-User-Forum läuft da ein Projekt wo die S7 über Snap7 (s. hier im Forum) angebunden wird.
So wie ich es verstanden habe wird da ein Raspberry Pi verwendet auf dem Smarthome.py läuft (gibt es als fertiges Image).

http://knx-user-forum.de/forum/supportforen/smarthome-py/827136-plugin-siemens-simatic-s7-300-400-über-ethernet


----------



## IBFS (7 Oktober 2015)

Es ist immer zwischen robusten Hardwarelösungen und Bastellösungen zu unterscheiden.
Ich bevorzuge generell Hardwarelösungen, weil die über Jahre hinweg stabil laufen und
man auch von den Herstellern Support bekommt.
Früher gab es von SIEMENS das  DP/EIB-Gateway. Das war ein guter Ansatz. Das wurde 
von SIEMENS nicht weitergeführt sondern mittels KNX2S7 ersetzt, einer Art Softwarelösung
die bei der S7 einen TCP-Punkt voraussetzt. Mit persönlich gefällt die Implementation nicht,
daher ist *mein Favorit* eindeutig 

*"4. Helmholz KNX Anschaltung für S7 300"*

Bei einem Freund schon persönlich schon eingesetzt und läuft störungsfrei seit fast zwei Jahren.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2015)

Wenn du schon mit Gedanken Wago oder Beckhoff spieltst, warum dann nicht gleich die komplette CPU von denen?


Hol mal deinen Stift raus und rechne mal ein wenig ...

Manchmal ist auch eine geschenkte S7 noch zu teuer


----------



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Für DALI habe ich jetzt schon einige male die NFT Dali Gateway eingesetzt.
> http://www.nft-systeme.de/index.php/de/produkte/s7-dali-gateway-ethernet
> 
> Für Ethernet und Seriell. (Ethernet ist günstiger da man nicht noch zusätzliche CPs braucht) Das funktioniert recht gut. Allerdings sind die beschriebenen Bibliotheken keine Bibliotheken sondern eher so mindergute Beispielprogramme, sozusagen im Stil: "so könnte man in etwa vorgehen".
> ...



was kostet das gute teil?


----------



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

tnt369 schrieb:


> Im KNX-User-Forum läuft da ein Projekt wo die S7 über Snap7 (s. hier im Forum) angebunden wird.
> So wie ich es verstanden habe wird da ein Raspberry Pi verwendet auf dem Smarthome.py läuft (gibt es als fertiges Image).
> 
> http://knx-user-forum.de/forum/supportforen/smarthome-py/827136-plugin-siemens-simatic-s7-300-400-über-ethernet



danke für die info,
vorallem das forum 

Bei dieser Lösung bin ich allerdings wenig begeistert...
Da ich beruflich viel unterwegs bin, möchte ich mich nicht 24/7/365 auf ne Bastellösung verlassen müssen (auch wenn es die tuen mag)


----------



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es ist immer zwischen robusten Hardwarelösungen und Bastellösungen zu unterscheiden.
> Ich bevorzuge generell Hardwarelösungen, weil die über Jahre hinweg stabil laufen und
> man auch von den Herstellern Support bekommt.
> Früher gab es von SIEMENS das  DP/EIB-Gateway. Das war ein guter Ansatz. Das wurde
> ...



Nachdem ich nicht sehr viel zu knx/eib2s7 gefunden habe, ausser dass es auf geschlossenen Bausteinen aufbaut,
möchte ich dies nicht umsetzen, da ich ja ne s7 1500er einbauen möchte.

Die Helmholz-Anschaltung kommt genauso teuer wie das Gateway (weil ich ne CP bräuchte) deswegen wird wahrscheinlich das Gateway werden.


----------



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

danke für eure Anregungen, ich denke ich gehe in diesem Fall mit der Teuren Lösung.
Das Gateway hat für mich folgende Pluspunkte:

1. Integration in Tia über GSDML Datei
2. Anbindung über Profinet
3. Das  Gateway verfügt über eine zusätzliche Ethernet-Schnittstelle
4. Ich kann eine SD-Karte einstecken im Gateway zum Logging von KNX Signalen und Profinet-Signalen
5. Es verbraucht im Betrieb nur 2,4 Watt
6. Ohne Aufwand direkt einsetzbar.

Das Negative für mich:

1. Teuer

Fehlt nur noch was für Dahli...


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2015)

Evtl. kommt ja ein KNX-Dali-Gateway in Frage.
Vorteil ist, dass die Beleuchtung eigentlich autark ohne SPS laufen kann. Preislich hält sich der Unterschied zu einem Dali-Netzwerk im Rahmen


----------



## Matze001 (7 Oktober 2015)

Was kostet das Ding denn?

Überleg Dir doch folgendes:

Wago CPU mit KNX Klemme
Dali-Masterklemme
Dali DC/DC Wandler

Dann Kommunikation zwischen Wago und S7 via Ethernet (Modbus, o.ä.).

Vorteil: 

- Läuft eigentständig auch ohne S7 - ggf. über Webvisu eine Notfallfunktion für Licht, Heizung, etc
- Kompakt und Flexibel
- SEHR einfache Dali anbindung
- Erweiterbar um IOs

Nachteil:

-zweites Projekt (hast Du mit KNX aber auch, dann aber drei)
-ggf. der Preis

Der Ansatz alles in Wago auszuführen wurde bereits in den Raum geworfen. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

hm... tatsächlich tendiere ich immer mehr zur wago... einfach nur, weil es da alles gibt...

Gibt es eine CPU die ihr mir da vorschlagen würdet?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2015)

Ich würde dir eine 881 empfehlen.
Die wird zwar noch mit Codesys 2.x programmiert, aber die ganzen Libs funktionieren.
Dazu kannst du dir die Oscat Lib anschauen.
Da gibt es sehr viel für Homeautomation.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (7 Oktober 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eine 881 empfehlen.
> Die wird zwar noch mit Codesys 2.x programmiert, aber die ganzen Libs funktionieren.
> Dazu kannst du dir die Oscat Lib anschauen.
> Da gibt es sehr viel für Homeautomation.
> ...



Die Visualisierungsmöglichkeiten scheinen mir doch recht limitiert,
Wenn ich jetzt auch die Visum darüber machen wollte,
Welche sollte ich mir dann Anschauen?

Gruß markus

Gesendet von meinem SGP771 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matze001 (8 Oktober 2015)

Ich habe leider lang nix mehr mit Wago und deren Produkten zu tun gehabt (Habe selbst ne 841 im Einsatz, also etwas älter).

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es spezielle KNX-CPUs gibt ... warum auch immer (Zumindest Starter-Kits), aber ich gehe dennoch davon aus, 
dass die KNX-Klemme auch an einer 881 betrieben werden kann.

Die Java basierende Webvisu ist wirklich... einfach. Wenn Du einen kleinen Server (Raspi würde reichen) laufen hast, könntest
Du dir Openhab.org anschauen. Da kann man mit der Wago via Modbus kommunizieren, das ist ganz nett.

Zur Zeit hat die Modbusimplementierung zwar einen Bug (sie pollt die ganze Zeit alle Werte, was zu einer sehr hohen Kommunikationslast führt),
aber ggf. ist der schon behoben. Einen Fork habe ich zumindest schon gesehen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2015)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Die Visualisierungsmöglichkeiten scheinen mir doch recht limitiert,



Das täuscht.
Die Visu kann eigentlich schon recht viel. Allerdings erfordert sie eine gewisse Einarbeitung.
Und manche Dinge erschliessen sich nicht sofort.
Ich würd mal behaupten, dass die Visu etwa auf dem Level von Protool ist.

Ansonsten hast du ja auch noch den Hinweis auf openHab erhalten.
Ich füge da jetzt mal noch fhem als kostenloses Tool hinzu.

Persönlich nutze ich seit knapp 10 Jahren IP-Symcon.
All diese Software läuft mittlerweile auf einem Raspberry und ist klasse als universales Gateway und auch als Visu.
Du kannst z.B. so nette Spielchen mach wie:
Kommt ein Anruf über die Fritzbox rein, dann blinken kurz deine Lampen und dein AV-Receiver oder TV senkt die Lautstärke auf 10%.
Oder auch so Geschichten wie Geofence:
Du (bzw. dein Handy) verlässt das Haus und du bekommst eine Warnung, dass Fenster offen sind oder Lichter noch an sind.

Aber wie gesagt, das sind Spielereien.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (8 Oktober 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das täuscht.
> Die Visu kann eigentlich schon recht viel. Allerdings erfordert sie eine gewisse Einarbeitung.
> Und manche Dinge erschliessen sich nicht sofort.
> Ich würd mal behaupten, dass die Visu etwa auf dem Level von Protool ist.
> ...



OK, da ich da nicht so firm drin bin, welche Module ich von denen jetzt als Grundausstattung brauche,
könntet Ihr mir da helfen?

Bis jetzt bräuchte ich also:

1x Wago CPU 750-881 https://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/0_5Star...7?supplierAID=750-881&catalogID=WAGO01&zone=7
1x Dali Masterklemme 750-641
1x DC/DC Wandler 288-895
1x KNX/EIB/TP1-Busklemme 753-646
1x KNX Spannungsversorgung ???

Was muss ich jetzt noch an Software haben?
Welche DO Klemmen soll ich nehmen, zum schalten von Relais im Schaltschrank?
Welche DI Klemmen soll ich nehmen?
Muss ich noch Einspeiseklemmen oder Busabschluss oder solches Zubehör haben, damit daraus eine lauffähige SPS wird?

danke schon mal für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Matze001 (8 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Markus,

Du brauchst noch folgendes:

1x 750 - 600 (glaube ich) - Busabschlussklemme

Als EA-Module empfehle ich dir 16DI  und 16 DO da das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis am Besten ist.
Wenn Du mehr komfort willst, solltest Du die 753 Karten nehmen, die haben abnehmbare Verdrahtungsebenen,
sehr praktisch bei defekten Karten. Ob die 16er das auch haben weiß ich leider nicht.

Es gibt von Wago auch eine Relaisplatine mit nem Flachbandkabel für 16 DO,
ob es was taugt weiß ich aber nicht.

Bitte prüf auch ob die 881 eine KNX-Klemme verwalten kann.

Software ist Codesys, kommt mit der CPU in der passenden Version.
Software für DALI brauchst Du keine, es gibt ein fertiges Template um
den DALI Bus über die Visualisierung zu konfigurieren.

Für KNX brauchst Du ETS. 

Vielleicht kann der Wago Support hier im Forum mal eine kurze Auswahl für den Markus zaubern, das wäre super!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mnuesser (8 Oktober 2015)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Du brauchst noch folgendes:
> 
> ...



Ja, laut der Wago Webseite gibt es eine Busabschlußklemme 750-600

Laut Doku ist die 881 nicht für die Verwendung ausgeschlossen, sollte also gehen...

Normale Karten reichen mir da, möchte die eigentlich nicht umverdrahten...
16DI 750-1405 3,0ms reicht ja dicke...
16DO 750-1504 0,5A reicht auch für nen relais


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2015)

Markus,

von Wago gibt es Starterkits
http://www.wago.de/media/2_products/component_for_automation_1/starterkit_1/Starterkit_ETHERNET_Controller_750-881_DE.pdf
Teilweise gibt es diese im Großhandel recht günstig.

Es gibt auch ein KNX-Starterkit
http://www.wago.de/media/2_products/component_for_automation_1/starterkit_1/IO-NA-DE-DE-FK-150211_001_Starterkit_KNX_IP_II_with_price_finale.pdf
In wieweit die darin enthaltene 889 geeignet ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Noch ein Tipp zu Dali:
Die meisten Dali-Dimmer haben auch einen Tastdimmer integriert. Sowas ist im Notfall (Ausfall Dali-Bus) nicht ganz unpraktisch.
In der Dali-Konfiguration der einzelnen Geräte kannst du zwar das Verhalten bei Ausfall festlegen, aber eine Notbedienung ist nicht ganz schlecht.
So kannst z.B. in einem Raum alle Dimmer bis auf einen Einzelnen auf "Aus" bei Ausfall setzen. Den Einzelnen Dimmer setzt du auf "Ein" und verbaust irgendwo einen normalen Taster als Notbedienung.
Oder du spendierst diesem Dimmer ein Relais in deiner Verteilung.

Noch ein weiterer Tip zu den Dali-Dimmern:
Ich denke du wirst auch überwiegend auf LED-Beleuchtung setzen.
Bei mehreren Kreisen kommst du mit RGB- oder RGBW-Dimmern am günstigsten.
Diese haben 3 bzw. 4 Kanäle.

Beispiel:
http://www.led-dealer.de/LED-Dali-Dimmer-12-36V-4x700mA-1-4-Adressen

Vorsicht bei den LED-Netzteilen. Da gibt es sehr viel Schrott auf dem Markt. Entweder pfeiffen die Teile bei wenig Last oder stören im Radio oder das Dect-Telefon.

Gruß
Dieter

[/URL]


----------



## mnuesser (8 Oktober 2015)

Das KNX Starterkit ist natürlich der Knaller vom Preis her...
Denke da werde ich investieren...
Fehlt quasi nur die Dali Klemme, und das ich mir Schlüssig darüber werde,
wieviele Ausgänge ich brauche...

ICh glaube das Kit werde ich mir vorab mal bestellen, dazu noch einen der Schalter die ich einsetzen möchte
und nen Dimmer... dann kann ich da schon mal mit spielen...


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2015)

Narkus

nochwas zum DC/DC Wandler 288-895.
Das Teil gibt Geräusche bei jedem Dali-Telegramm von sich.
In einer Etagenverteilung kann das vielleicht nervig sein.
Wenn du das Teil bestellst, dann teste es einfach zeitnah.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mnuesser (8 Oktober 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Narkus
> 
> nochwas zum DC/DC Wandler 288-895.
> Das Teil gibt Geräusche bei jedem Dali-Telegramm von sich.
> ...



Hast du eine Alternative Dieter?
Dann würd ich die von vorne herein nehmen...

gruss Markus


----------



## Matze001 (8 Oktober 2015)

Ist es der DC/DC-Wandler oder die Masterklemme? 
Gefühlt ist es eher die Klemme... kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mnuesser (8 Oktober 2015)

Nach Möglichkeit würde ich den ganzen Kram eh im Keller unterbringen... In einem Schaltschrank... Da sollte mich das ja dann nicht stören...

Gesendet von meinem SGP771 mit Tapatalk


----------

